# Celtic ironworks



## MargeSimpson (19 Jul 2006)

I have googled Celtic Ironworks without success. I know that they are based in Wicklow (I think). I have broken a glass candle holder and would love to replace it as there are 5 other matching holders. Anyone know if they replace broken pieces? The item is a 2 year old present so I have no idea where it was bought. Txs.


----------



## Blinder (19 Jul 2006)

Celtic ironworks is sold in Roches Stores
So if you check instore there might be contact details on one of the boxes.


----------



## Megan (23 Jul 2006)

I know that Celtic ironworks products are been sold at local markets around the country i.e. Navan on a Friday - Carrickmacross on a Thursday - Drogheda on a Saturday and maybe more that I dont know about. Should try some of those out - you might be lucky.


----------



## beco1979 (19 Jun 2007)

Hi,
The reason you can't find anything is because "celtic" ironworks is made in china.... far east anyways!! Thats why its so cheap. You'd be better off buying some Irish ironworks...ie forkin and brennan, Dublin ironworks, heritage ironworks. ... The tag probably said "designed in Wicklow".... Always look for "Made in Ireland." Nothing reallt is made here anymore!!
Best of luck


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

beco1979 said:


> Hi,
> The reason you can't find anything is because "celtic" ironworks is made in china.... far east anyways!! Thats why its so cheap. You'd be better off buying some Irish ironworks...ie forkin and brennan, Dublin ironworks, heritage ironworks. ... The tag probably said "designed in Wicklow".... Always look for "Made in Ireland." Nothing reallt is made here anymore!!
> Best of luck


 
The OP is looking to replace part of a set!


----------

